# xcode récupérer chaque caractère entré dans un textfield



## bofxyz (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
Xcode 4.6.2 MacOSX
J'ai deux textfield A et B. J'entre un caractère dans A. Je veux qu'il s'affiche immédiatement dans B.
Je suppose qu'il faut récupérer l'événement "taper sur une touche". J'ai essayé plein de choses trouvées sur le net, mais  rien ne marche. Je dois rater une étape quelque part.
Je sais afficher le texte de A dans B après un return dans A.
Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Mai 2013)

https://developer.apple.com/library...es/NSTextField_Class/Reference/Reference.html



> textDidChange:
> Posts a notification that the text has changed and forwards this message to the receivers cell if it responds.


----------



## bofxyz (22 Mai 2013)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> https://developer.apple.com/library...es/NSTextField_Class/Reference/Reference.html



Merci

Mais je ne vois pas comment utiliser textDidChange sur un textfield créé via IB, après de longues recherches infructueuses sur le net ?
Un exemple serait bienvenu...
Faut-il abandonner IB et créer le textfield par programmation ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (23 Mai 2013)

Ce qu'il faut surtout c'est lire la documentation.



> Posts a notification that the text has changed and forwards this message to the receiver&#8217;s cell if it responds.
> 
> - (void)textDidChange: (NSNotification*)aNotification
> Parameters
> ...




```
#import "MMGAppDelegate.h"


@implementation MMGAppDelegate

-(void)applicationDidFinishLaunching:(NSNotification*)aNotification
{
	[[NSNotificationCenter defaultCenter] addObserver:self selector:@selector(textDidChange:) name:NSControlTextDidChangeNotification object:nil];
}

-(void)textDidChange:(NSNotification*)aNotif
{
	NSLog(@"%@", [_textField stringValue]);
}

@end
```


----------



## bofxyz (23 Mai 2013)

Je tournais autour depuis pas mal de temps. J'avais mal paramètre la notification.

Grand merci.


----------

